# Databases > Oracle ORA-12541: TNS:no listener

## Geek_Guest

Hi friends,

When I am trying to connect oracle database from Toad, I am getting the following error.

ORA-12541: TNS:no listener
SID_NAME = DB01
oracle version = 9.2.0.1.0
OS = windows xp sp2

I would appreciate if anybody can help me to resolve this issue.
Thanks in advance..

- venky

*Question asked by visitor venka*

----------


## Innila

Hi,

Probably the listener was not running.
Start the listener using "lsnrctl start" command in Unix and if its Windows OS start the listener service.
If the listener is running & still u have problems, check the Host name & port in the listener.ora file.

----------


## debasisdas

kindly check if the oracle 9i TNSlistener is running or not .

----------


## samarendra_78

hi
first check that in  sqlplus,it is workin or not.
if yes then 

r u sure that it is correct databse name ,for toad .

----------


## sunilmenedal

The Oracle server is down

----------

